# Slabbing Fun



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 3, 2015)

Got my saw back from @jason stratton this week and was super excited once I got started cutting with it. It's an absolute beast now. Couldn't wait to put it on the walnut log I had in the barn. Timed the cuts for curiosity sake, 4:50-5:30 average per pass. Pretty freaking sweet since the log was 27" by right at 7'. 

In the pics, you'll see a nail that I found. It resulted in the loss of 3 teeth from my brand new chain. Oh well, now I have 3 extra rakers. Some of the slabs have some incredible figure. Can't wait to find something to make with em. Still excited about this. Such gorgeous wood. 

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/9C725E98-0D3A-4411-8490-A0DD613D6D82_zpsrg4n72ub.jpg 

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/EA6A5FBA-5B69-4E6A-AB8B-C97123BB9489_zpszn3bgfal.jpg 

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/E5BCCE54-1C9C-494E-BF74-EF251ED078C0_zpsn1s54bwh.jpg 

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/DAC11764-293B-444F-9977-05522ED04C9A_zpsaqqbtzw7.jpg 

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/7148BAE9-B16C-4CAC-8A06-5C08DDAC9333_zpsjmviql8c.jpg 

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/60C6834F-9E86-46B0-9F07-4A2212A173AA_zpslr73girg.jpg 

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/80C6D309-4377-44A4-9F7A-4D821562197D_zpsoosy3uk4.jpg 

I didn't take any pictures of the aux oiler that I built... but it's just a piece of 4" pvc with a screw on cap on top with a vent, and a cap on the bottom with a barb screwed in. Used a briggs & stratton fuel shut off to be able to shut it off when I'm not milling. The rope looks like it's a mess, but I have it long enough to mill a 16' log, just have to wrap it around the mill a few times for shorter stuff. 

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/AF74859E-037A-4CCD-B43C-7AEA0FEF76F4_zpsnczljj5s.jpg 

Clamped the saw in the vice to sharpen the chain and figured I'd snap a pic real quick. That new bar looks pretty mean on there. 

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/BE98184B-8CD8-444E-80CE-DF20F4594598_zpscqrzx9ex.jpg

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Kevin (Oct 3, 2015)

That's some sweet looking nut - glad the porting worked out for you. Once you go ported you're forever spoiled.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 3, 2015)

Kevin said:


> That's some sweet looking nut - glad the porting worked out for you. Once you go ported you're forever spoiled.


Yep, seeing the difference has made me a believer. I can't believe how much power this saw has now, and it pulled the chain with an 8 pin rim sprocket like it was nothing.


----------



## El Guapo (Oct 3, 2015)

Those slabs!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 3, 2015)

Them are some awesome slabs!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 3, 2015)

Looking good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 3, 2015)

You people in KY sure do a lot of rigging stuff up. Hey, gerts the job done. Right? Nice slabs man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 3, 2015)

Wow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 3, 2015)

Great looking slabs! Those are money in the bank man! use em, sell em, you cant go wrong.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 4, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Great looking slabs! Those are money in the bank man! use em, sell em, you cant go wrong.....


Yeah, I'm undecided on what to do. I think most likely I'll list them on CL for more than they're worth... that way, I don't have to worry too much about them leaving, but if they do, it'll be worth it to me.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## winters98 (Oct 4, 2015)

Nice is that an Alaskan sawmill?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 4, 2015)

winters98 said:


> Nice is that an Alaskan sawmill?


Yes, it's a husqvarna 394xp on a panther pro Alaskan mill

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 4, 2015)

Looks like you might get a gunstock blank or two out of that crotch section that would pay nicely for you if they are thick enough and you get it dried.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Oct 4, 2015)

Very cool Jon. I like the oiler res for the reason of having the big fill cap mostly - no funnel required for sure.
Those are some real nice slabs and would make beautiful tables or mantels and should bring in some decent money for you.
Great pics.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 4, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Looks like you might get a gunstock blank or two out of that crotch section that would pay nicely for you if they are thick enough and you get it dried.


The high figure slabs are 2.25-2.5" thick. The other 4 are 1.75" thick. Still have about 2-3 more 2-2.5" slabs left in the log. Just have to get it up off the trailer, I was digging my saw in to the huge pile of sawdust and didn't want to take it out in the barn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 4, 2015)

Great looking figure in some of those, that's part of what makes milling so addictive to me, LOL. I like the aux oiler you came up with, very cool. It's also cool to finally see the face of the person that I have had so much dealings with. Happy milling my friend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 10, 2015)

Got the last 3 slabs milled today. Now it's a waiting game. 

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/C7167D5E-8054-476C-B567-2DB7DDB29897_zpsucwrv8r2.jpg



http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/B7C04F3B-B72F-4018-AEFC-C8696A1947DD_zpskc4mjmcs.jpg

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/EBB30A42-A92C-4029-9D7B-5E17B424FCF3_zps2eq1tfta.jpg

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin (Oct 10, 2015)

Man that stuff is gonna make spectacular lumber!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 10, 2015)

Beautiful Lumber- but it looks like the kid is doing all the work!!!


----------



## norman vandyke (Oct 14, 2015)

I think I see some gun socks in there.


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Feb 8, 2016)

That is some really beautiful slabs, outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!

Bet it was just a beautiful tree when standing in the forest - Any idea how old? 

If you ever want to trade a slab let me know.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 8, 2016)

MarksCaribbeanWoodworks said:


> That is some really beautiful slabs, outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bet it was just a beautiful tree when standing in the forest - Any idea how old?
> 
> If you ever want to trade a slab let me know.


It was actually a yard tree, which is why it had so much metal in it. I'm pretty sure trading would be dang near impossible, as shipping would really cost way too much. But, if you want to fly me down, I'll bring a slab with me, and we can mill some wood while looking out at the ocean :)


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Feb 8, 2016)

Yea milling at my place is the bomb for real. but i find that my friends who come to hang out, maybe cut some wood, are well -------- its like they get lazy or something you know. 

I find myself stopping the saw and yelling "yo man stop looking out over the water the log is right [email protected]!" and they are like "but is so blue and beautiful."

Living here, working here and just day to day stuff can sometimes numb my mind to the beauty all around.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Feb 8, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> It was actually a yard tree, which is why it had so much metal in it. I'm pretty sure trading would be dang near impossible, as shipping would really cost way too much. But, if you want to fly me down, I'll bring a slab with me, and we can mill some wood while looking out at the ocean :)



Seriously though - getting wood to me is not that bad as I have developed to work with a few freight haulers in the states that know what to expect with my shipments and can actually put the wood on pallets at the pickup location. Then all I have to do is get it to the port in NJ. I have worked out a sweet barter with a very good friend of mine here on island who brings down a container every month or so with the product he needs for his business down here. So when the log/lumber its the port in NJ my buddy just declares the lumber for his container and it gets brought down for no additional charge to him.

But getting wood to the states in large quantities can be pricey depending on the amount. Unfortunately, I don't have a buddy shipping off island, but hell you never know what blessings may come our way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Standingtall Woodworks (Mar 24, 2016)

Not a lot of people use the ladder trick for the first pass, but it works like a charm if set up correctly and the frame slides across it like butter. Like your homemade set up there. Is the resivoire filled with oil?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 24, 2016)

Standingtall Woodworks said:


> Not a lot of people use the ladder trick for the first pass, but it works like a charm if set up correctly and the frame slides across it like butter. Like your homemade set up there. Is the resivoire filled with oil?


yessir, works like a charm too


----------

